# You Are All Invited!!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grab front row seats, fire up your computer and sit back and prepare to be astounded and royally entertained by the much anticipated, inaugural and totally original Forum Christmas 2017 Musical Extravaganza!

Brought to you by the world renowned Snakehips Productions, guaranteeing a cornucopia of witty lines, amazing music and thrilling costumes! Featuring a world famous diva of incalculable talent, good looks and all round yumminess!!!!!!!

Be thrilled by the results of weeks and weeks of intensive, and at times fraught, rehearsals, rewrites, flouncings and all manner of artistic differences! Not since Gone With The Wind has so much temperament and ego clashed - but we DID give a damn, and here's the result for all to see!

If you only watch one musical this year make sure it's THIS ONE!

Launching at 7pm this Saturday - TONIGHT!!!!!












Banner inspired by and dedicated to: Snakehips
​


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I hope this is for real.

All my Christmas' will come at once if it is.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrs *** wants to know r u taking on Linda Snell's role?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> I hope this is for real.


It most certainly IS!!



> All my Christmas' will come at once if it is.


Whoooa! Go steady!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm booking a front row seat.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Mrs *** wants to know r u taking on Linda Snell's role?


I taught her everything she knows


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I'm booking a front row seat.


Bring your own popcorn and sucky-sweeties


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Final touches to the set, tweaks in the make-up department - nerves jangling, feather getting ruffled! Why, oh why, did I agree to this!?!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is this something we can sit back relax and watch without refreshing the screen?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Is this something we can sit back relax and watch without refreshing the screen?


Yes indeed it is. Grab one of the comfy seats, relax . . . and don't nod off!

Look out for the 5 minute bell just before 7!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I've got the popcorn and sucky sweets at the ready


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Final touches to the set, tweaks in the make-up department - nerves jangling, feather getting ruffled! Why, oh why, did I agree to this!?!


Break a leg


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

mines_abeer said:


> Mrs *** wants to know r u taking on Linda Snell's role?


This was my immediate thought on reading the opening post


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Volume right up now!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll need the volume up, that's quite quiet.

I'm going THX reference level here.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Words fail me


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is there more to come or is it back to crocodile Dundee for me?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I just peed in my diaper









nine shots-a -pulling lool


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Heehee fantastic


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I've just had a booking agent on the line who wants to know if you're free for a 10 week cruise around the Bahamas?

That was brilliant!! Bravo Mr Hips and the Tenor Lady









* (were they the best beans you had


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

cambosheff said:


> I've just had a booking agent on the line who wants to know if you're free for a 10 week cruise around the Bahamas?
> 
> That was brilliant!! Bravo Mr Hips and the Tenor Lady
> 
> ...


We were booked up for two day tour around the @rse end of Sc*nthorpe but we are willing to cancel.... so tell him YES !!!

**. Nowt wrong with a bag of LaaavAzzzzza now and again !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> We were booked up for two day tour around the @rse end of Sc*nthorpe but we are willing to cancel.... so tell him YES !!!


I think he meant just ME . . . .

Now Snakehips has come out of his basket I would like to say what an absolute pleasure it has been working alongside a true maestro and a creative genius.

I would like to say that . . . But . . .


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well this has made my Christmas 

Mildred with the voice of an angel


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Is there more to come or is it back to crocodile Dundee for me?


There could perhaps be a wee bit more tomorrow......... but in the meantime you enjoy Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Well this has made my Christmas
> 
> Mildred with the voice of an angel


Thanks Joey but let me just say that there was a lot of digital enhancement involved.......

....... Mildred actually has the voice of an angle grinder !


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

This emoji! It has never been used so appropriately or in a more fitting manner!

That voice 

From now on, whenever I would read Mildred's posts and comments, in my head it would be in that duckie voice , imprinted forever!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't give up the day jobs.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Superb!! Still smiling here

Snakehips, your star performer seems to have something of an accent.... Perhaps My Fair Lady for the next production?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Exceptional - if you can hear a whirring noise in the background its either kieth Harris spinning in his grave - of maybe a monolith chewing on some lavazza

either way top marks


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Priceless


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Genius! I can't wait for next year's effort!!!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality! Very impressed and Sarah liked it too.

John


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks you two for sticking your head above the parapet to give others a seasonal smile!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Crazy! And quite brilliant.

My 6 year old actually paused his YouTube viewing to come over and have a look


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Haha ace! Cfuk representation for Britain's got talent.

I would have botched it up on the memory front.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

IggyK said:


> Haha ace! Cfuk representation for Britain's got talent.
> 
> **I would have botched it up on the memory front.


** I'm saying nothing !!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> ** I'm saying nothing !!!


Result!!!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Actually Snake, I think you should take a bow/perform a lap of honour/pop the champagne cork to the huge round of applause that is sure to be happening all around the country - your scriptwriting/camera/editing skills were magnificant! I'm still not quite sure how you managed to make me sound like a duck (when my natural voice is, as Joey says, the voice of an angel).

Well done!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Crazy! And quite brilliant.
> 
> My 6 year old actually paused his YouTube viewing to come over and have a look


My little lad did the same


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Auto tune it's what all the kids are doing these days, modern sound inn't


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> My little lad did the same


Excellent musical taste

















(either that or absolute disbelief in what their dad was listening to)!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Excellent musical taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he definitely had a look of "wtf is this" on his face. Kept saying "daddy duck duck is singing"


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Crazy! And quite brilliant.
> 
> My 6 year old actually paused his YouTube viewing to come over and have a look





joey24dirt said:


> My little lad did the same


 @kennyboy993 @joey24dirt Please be aware that there will be a small charge for this ! Cash or PayPal Friends& Family only please.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> @kennyboy993 @joey24dirt Please be aware that there will be a small charge for this ! Cash or PayPal Friends& Family only please.


Good thinking. We will be raking it in what with performing rights fees, repeat fees, box office takings, merchandising









Excuse me while I trot off and order that flat . . . .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> Crazy! And quite brilliant.
> 
> My 6 year old actually paused his YouTube viewing to come over and have a look


 my teenage son also paused his YouTube video and then told me off with an icy glare , got up and left the room .


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

^ result !! or perhaps I should refrain from the colloquial and say that this I consider to be a positive outcome


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It most certainly IS!!
> 
> Whoooa! Go steady!!!


It really has.

Bloody good show!


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

way better than a lot of the Dutch Christmas songs I had to listen to tonight


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Merry Christmas to one and all!

Slightly p**ssed 2000 post here!

Best

Present

Ever

Badge badge badge!!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Merry Christmas to one and all!
> 
> Slightly p**ssed 2000 post here!
> 
> ...


Breathe! Breathe! Whooooooooo! Fantastic! Well done you


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Breathe! Breathe! Whooooooooo! Fantastic! Well done you


Thanks!

Sorry, should have really posted that in the Merry Christmas thread.

Thanks for making such a great thread


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sorry, should have really posted that in the Merry Christmas thread.
> 
> Thanks for making such a great thread


Congrats on hitting 2000. Such and awesome Christmas gift!

Speaking of gifts..... @MidredM..... my darling loved her scarf.... and I loved my towel  thank you very much.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sorry, should have really posted that in the Merry Christmas thread.
> 
> Thanks for making such a great thread


Go there and let everyone know

















It's a fab feeling!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Congrats on hitting 2000. Such and awesome Christmas gift!
> 
> Speaking of gifts..... @MidredM..... my darling loved her scarf.... and I loved my towel  thank you very much.


Aww! Fantastic! I hope you were allowed to play with the little 'kitchen/coffee' set up


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Aww! Fantastic! I hope you were allowed to play with the little 'kitchen/coffee' set up


I certainly was, but only for a short while. We had too much wooden veg to chop up for dinner


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Following the success and critical acclaim surrounding the 12 Days Of Hissmas we have been deluged by an enquiry from a Mrs Trellis of North Wales asking if the renowned director, producer and stuntman, Snakehips, has created any other masterpieces. The short answer is no but the following may appeal to some of a particularily warped disposition. It is therefore with great joy abounding that we bring you the 'Appleby Duck' (sadly not starring Mildred singing on this occasion).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Please can someone post a comment (I don't want Snake feeling all bereft)!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Please can someone post a comment (I don't want Snake feeling all bereft)!


Yeah, 2nd class stamp OK? lol


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

There may be comments once everybody get rat-a$$ed around midnight


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> There may be comments once everybody get rat-a$$ed around midnight


Goody?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Please can someone post a comment (I don't want Snake feeling all bereft)!





Rhys said:


> Yeah, 2nd class stamp OK? lol





grumpydaddy said:


> There may be comments once everybody get rat-a$$ed around midnight





MildredM said:


> Goody?


I see the spirit of goodwill to all men is fading fast then !!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> I see the spirit of goodwill to all men is fading fast then !!


Now look here, I am trying my best to garner some interest in your Duck film and this is the Thanks I get. Rhys has offered to send his in writing and GD has assured you comments a plenty in the fullness of time. Go back to your Belgian Chocolate biscuit tin and behave.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Now look here, I am trying my best to garner some interest in your Duck film and this is the Thanks I get. Rhys has offered to send his in writing and GD has assured you comments a plenty in the fullness of time. Go back to your Belgian Chocolate biscuit tin and behave.


Sorry........ really sorry!

I do love it when you get strict.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Sorry........ really sorry!
> 
> I do love it when you get strict.


Get a room. But don't make a clip of it when you do ......


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Breaking: Duck welcomes New Year in with a Bang


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Crikey! 11:15 already. Nighty-night.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Crikey! 11:15 already. Nighty-night.


Quackady quack


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

This genre is getting heavier


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

> On 31/12/2017 at 13:30, MildredM said:
> 
> Following the success and critical acclaim surrounding the 12 Days Of Hissmas we have been deluged by an enquiry from a Mrs Trellis of North Wales asking if the renowned director, producer and stuntman, Snakehips, has created any other masterpieces. The short answer is no but the following may appeal to some of a particularily warped disposition. It is therefore with great joy abounding that we bring you the 'Appleby Duck' (sadly not starring Mildred singing on this occasion).


 Beautiful!!! And lovely melodic voice & phrasing... absolutely terrific & heart-warming! ?


----------

